
Snipcart - guigui
https://snipcart.com/#
======
arcameron
So, as a web developer, I'm not seeing anything that would inspire confidence
regarding someone simply inspecting & changing this data attribute to:

data-item-price="0.01"

I skimmed through the documentation, but didn't see any real mention of this
concern. I think it should be highlighted.

Seems that by allowing it to be in markup it might encourage people to be
negligent and perhaps miss verifying that the submitted price is correct...
maybe I'm missing something here.

~~~
wodow
Presumably they crawl the website on signup and watch out for major changes in
price like that?

But, yes, if that's the case then that should be highlighted in the docs.

~~~
charles_ouellet
We crawl the page that you specify within the data-item-url attribute.

We validate that no product informations has been altered.

If so, we simply ignore the order and nothing is charged or processed.

~~~
tyleregeto
What happens when products are loaded with JS after the initial load? For
example, maybe the user presses a "Load More" button, or the site uses
infinite scrolling, etc. Do you guys handle that in any way? I'm not trying to
trash your product, I'm just genuinely curious.

~~~
charles_ouellet
The markup must be available on the webpage when it loads, but we plan to have
JSON endpoints in a very near future, so if the URL that we crawl returns
json, we will use it instead of crawling the HTML. It will be documented soon.

------
subpixel
"IF YOU SELL, WE GET PAID, IF YOU DON'T, WE'RE NOT"

I don't speak Finnish or Russian, but if I was going to offer businesses an
ecommerce solution in those countries, I'd be damn sure my copy was
grammatically correct.

Not to bust your balls, but we're talking about moving customers' money around
- the details matter.

~~~
charles_ouellet
Fixed, thanks for your feedback! We are a company from Quebec city so we speak
french most of the time!

~~~
guigui
How about "If you don't, neither do we" to avoid the repetition?

------
karolisd
I'm confused, is the price actually stored in the DOM?

~~~
tyleregeto
Yes, in the documentation they are selling that as a feature.

 _One of the Snipcart 's strength is that you do not have to enter your
product inventory anywhere. Most of the time you will always have an inventory
somewhere or an existing database, so we did not want to have you duplicate
information.

So how does it work? All your product information is stored in the HTML
markup._

Kind of a major oversight.

I don't really see much use for this, why give another 2% of your sales away?
Stripe is already ridiculously easy to integrate.

~~~
charles_ouellet
Yes Stripe is easy to integrate, but we are mostly focusing on frontend
developers that want a customizable shopping cart, with all the features like
shipping rates calculation, full control on the CSS and a dashboard for their
customers with the orders.

------
ahallock
I don't know about the product, but this site design is very pleasing to my
eyes. Nice work.

~~~
gcoguiec
Yeah and currently a nominee on [http://www.awwwards.com/best-
websites/snipcart](http://www.awwwards.com/best-websites/snipcart) (this
morning batch).

